# Just a cute picture of our 30 yr old donkey



## fvfarabians (Aug 12, 2008)

took this over the winter lol just love this photo of her!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Cute


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You're right, that is cute!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Aww very cute!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Adorable!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

haha i love it


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

So cute! Makes me miss my donkey I used to have.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

she looks incredibly sweet


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

aww so cute!


----------



## MurrayLover12 (May 8, 2012)

Love the tounge!


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Can I steal it from you


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Too cute!


----------



## Chula (Aug 12, 2009)

That is too cute!


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## fvfarabians (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks all she is a silly gal not sure why she did that when I took the picture but she did lol!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Too cute!


----------



## ForeverArabians (Dec 6, 2012)

Such a cute donkey!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

What a cute little donkey.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

That is one of the cutest ones I've ever seen! I love their long ears!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

caption... aaaggghhh enough already.. Cute .. donk.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh my GOSH! I love him....he's got the sweetest face. Totally love the tongue! LOL!


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Awww!! Adorable!


----------



## Shirekeldeo7 (Dec 15, 2012)

It's cute especially how it has it's tounge sticking out


----------

